# Why some many STICKIES



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Why are there so many stickies at the top - any chance of a "cull" - clubbing a few would help and save me having to scroll so far down - :eyebrows:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

aqua said:


> Why are there so many stickies at the top - any chance of a "cull" - clubbing a few would help and save me having to scroll so far down - :eyebrows:


I agree - some are on similar topics anyway


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I agree - some are on similar topics anyway


Looks like someone :eyebrows: has been doing some gardening :clap2:


----------

